# Anyone use streetshirt.com



## waltsspeedshop (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm in the process of polishing my site after setting up a load of products with Streetshirt and importing them into my Woocommerce shop.

I'm really happy with the customer service and print quality, but I'm finding some of the quirks of their exports - particularly to Woocommerce a little strange. 

So I'd like to know if anyone else has used them for print fulfilment - I'm keen to see how other's have set up their categories and products etc.

I realise this question could be posted either here, or in the eCommerce forum, but this one seemed more appropriate as a starting point.

Anyone out there?


----------

